# Tim Burton to do Alice in Wonderland!!



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jun 22, 2009)

Holy Shit I am stoked. Alice in Wonderland has been a favorite story of mine since I was a kid and to have Burton do it is amazing. From what I read it will include the stuff from Through the Looking Glass as well which should rock.

Alice in Wonderland (2010)

March can seriously not get her fast enough.


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

I love Anne Hathaway.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 22, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Holy Shit I am stoked. Alice in Wonderland has been a favorite story of mine since I was a kid and to have Burton do it is amazing. From what I read it will include the stuff from Through the Looking Glass as well which should rock.
> 
> Alice in Wonderland (2010)
> 
> March can seriously not get her fast enough.


 
Okay, so I'm excited, but I'm looking at the cast and....

Fucking fuck, I wish Tim Burton would make a movie that DOESN'T have Johhny Depp, Helena Bonham Carter or Christopher Lee in it. You think they're great, Tim -- we fucking get it already. Enough. 

Don't get me wrong, I think all 3 are some of the best actors out there, but with each movie he makes featuring the same people, the harder it is to believe them as the characters they're playing.

At least Carter isn't playing Alice. I think that would have put me over the edge.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jun 22, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Okay, so I'm excited, but I'm looking at the cast and....
> 
> Fucking fuck, I wish Tim Burton would make a movie that DOESN'T have Johhny Depp, Helena Bonham Carter or Christopher Lee in it. You think they're great, Tim -- we fucking get it already. Enough.
> 
> ...



I actually think her role in this movie might be her best to date. If she pulls it off right that is. She has that right amount of nice with the edge of crazy and insane that I have always imagine that the red queen would have.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 22, 2009)

Again, I'm not saying they aren't great actors -- they are. I'm not even saying they don't fit the parts they're cast for -- they do.

I just honestly don't remember a single Burton movie post-Batman that doesn't have either Depp, Carter, or BOTH.

Granted, her role in Big Fish was very small, but she was still in it.

I think what did it for me was Sweeney Todd. Decent, overall, but I truly believe it would have been better with other actors in those lead roles. A LOT better. Depp is awesome at most things, but I personally felt like that was one of his worst performances ever. One of his worst is still above and beyond a lot of other actors' best, but you get my point I hope. I felt the same way about Carter's role in that one. *edit* now that I think about it, I didn't like either one of them in Willy Wonka, either.

Anyway, I'm just derailing and being bitchy for no good reason. I'm sure this movie is gonna be RAD.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I have just come to expect them both in the movie I guess.  One shocker to me though was Anne Hathaway. Great actress at times but not someone I expected in a Burton film. She seems a bit mainstream for him.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 22, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well I have just come to expect them both in the movie I guess.  One shocker to me though was Anne Hathaway. Great actress at times but not someone I expected in a Burton film. She seems a bit mainstream for him.



I thought exactly the same thing about the casting of Heath Ledger in the Dark Knight and was proven very very wrong, I now realise that just because an actor stars in mainstream crap doesn't mean the actor is mainstream crap.

As for Alice I'm 50/50 about it as I'm so tired of Burton making movies that are merely good or average and star Depp, Lee and Bonham Carter, I understand he uses the same people for familiarity and ease but I really think it's stopped him from growing as a director as after all these years he's still great visually but still weak in terms of storytelling.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait!!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jun 23, 2009)

SWEET!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 23, 2009)

this is awesome news, but im more excited for 9 tbh, i know he's only producing it, but still...


----------



## SamSam (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen Fry is in it! What more could you want? he's amazing


----------



## playstopause (Jun 23, 2009)

Excellent! IIRC, Burton wanted to do Alice for a long time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> I love Anne Hathaway.





he better it make it trippy and fucked up, those two things combined with Burton's typical dark style will make for a very good movie methinks


----------



## synrgy (Jun 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> he better it make it trippy and fucked up, those two things combined with Burton's typical dark style will make for a very good movie methinks


 

When you put it that way, just imagine how much more bad ass it would be if Del Toro was directing it...


----------



## petereanima (Jun 23, 2009)

very cool news!

funny thing - my firends and i were talking about this some time ago, when we were talking bout old computer games, there was "McGee's Alice" or something like that, which was a darker alice in wonderland...and we all thought that tim burton should do a movie out of this.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 23, 2009)

Pretty old news, but it's awesome anyway. Disney's Alice in Wonderland just wasn't twisted and fucked up enough. Lewis Carroll was one sick son of a bitch, and if anybody could pull off his creation, it would be Tim Burton. It would also be cool if he threw a little Jabberwocky featurette before the movie.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 23, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well I have just come to expect them both in the movie I guess.  One shocker to me though was Anne Hathaway. Great actress at times but not someone I expected in a Burton film. She seems a bit mainstream for him.


I think she could pull it off nicely though. It shall prove interesting Tim's interpretation of the story. The only thing I fear is that it will come out a little 'Toony you know? Willy Wonka I thought had a slight edge but seemed a little too cartoonish...... I would've preferred seing someone else do this like Del Toro.

Funny that you say she's too mainstream for him though, these days Tim is pretty mainstream with all the movies he's put out (Willy Wonka, Sweeny Todd, Corpse Bride, Nightmare Before Christmas, Coraline).


----------



## lobee (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anybody ever see the 1988 Czech version by Jan Svankmajer? This is part 1 of 9 and if you go to the related videos you can see the whole thing:



It was pretty crazy when I first saw it, but I kept falling asleep and missing parts. Been meaning to watch it again.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jun 23, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Fucking fuck, I wish Tim Burton would make a movie that DOESN'T have Johhny Depp, Helena Bonham Carter or Christopher Lee in it. You think they're great, Tim -- we fucking get it already. Enough.



 I wonder if he'll wheel out Danny Elfman to do the soundtrack as well 



lobee said:


> Has anybody ever see the 1988 Czech version by Jan Svankmajer?



Yep - It's one of my favourite films & the first thing I thought of when I saw this thread. I love stop-motion animation generally, pretty much all of Svankmejer's films are worth a watch.


----------



## JonesTown (Jul 8, 2009)

*Tim Burton and Alice in Wonderland......I just hope it won't be like Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. That wasn't as **dark as his normals films.*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2009)

first teaser trailer:


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Jul 23, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!! I LOVE TIM BURTON!!!!ND ALICE I NWONDERLAND ROOOOOOOOCKS!!!


----------



## playstopause (Jul 23, 2009)

Niiiiiiice. 

Thanks for posting that!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2009)

no prob


----------



## defchime (Jul 24, 2009)

wtf happened to manson making phantasmagoria? if u didnt hear about it, it was supposed to be about lewis carrols falling into insanity....i havent heard shit all about it in 2 years...i too am tired of tim burtons holy trinity.

like how easy is the casting persons job for these burton movies... " O lets get bonhem, depp, and lee...but we should thow in a curve ball....anne hathaway!".....i bet burton really wanted depp throw on a dress and dive into the rabbit hole.


----------



## damigu (Jul 24, 2009)

lobee said:


> Has anybody ever see the 1988 Czech version by Jan Svankmajer? This is part 1 of 9 and if you go to the related videos you can see the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty crazy when I first saw it, but I kept falling asleep and missing parts. Been meaning to watch it again.




i've seen it. and i put it on my netflix queue so i can watch it again!


as for this new one, i'm liking the cast list but am not liking the images i'm seeing--all of that make-up looks like it might be distracting instead of image enhancing.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 24, 2009)

and its to be released on my oldest sons bday


----------



## defchime (Jul 24, 2009)

lobee said:


> Has anybody ever see the 1988 Czech version by Jan Svankmajer? This is part 1 of 9 and if you go to the related videos you can see the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty crazy when I first saw it, but I kept falling asleep and missing parts. Been meaning to watch it again.





a friend of mine whos now completely insane brought this over to my house...we shroomed and were scared of the rabbit who keeps loosing stuffing LOL


----------



## Decipher (Jul 24, 2009)

defchime said:


> wtf happened to manson making phantasmagoria? if u didnt hear about it, it was supposed to be about lewis carrols falling into insanity....i havent heard shit all about it in 2 years...i too am tired of tim burtons holy trinity.
> 
> like how easy is the casting persons job for these burton movies... " O lets get bonhem, depp, and lee...but we should thow in a curve ball....anne hathaway!".....i bet burton really wanted depp throw on a dress and dive into the rabbit hole.


I hear ya dude. Burton needs to spread his casting outside of his "circle." I for one am tired as fuck of seeing Depp & Carter in Burton films.... Too much lately. That and I'm just plain out tired of Depp. 

Visually it looks interesting but I still think it might be a little over the top. The Madhatter is suppose to have a small role in the story (IIRC) but I fear that Burton will change it as it seems with the preview, the Madhatter might have a strong role.... I suppose time will tell when I see it in person. The movie comes out on my best buddy's birthday too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is, directors always work with people they trust, it's not just Burton that does this. 

count how many times Ridley Scott has cast Russell Crowe as the lead actor and Hans Zimmer to do the score... loads of times.

Tony Scott almost always casts Denzel Washington as the lead in his films, Quentin Tarantino has given Uma Thurman and Samuel L Jackson a few roles, Tom Cruise has appeared in a few Cameron Crowe films as the lead, it's just how things are


----------



## damigu (Jul 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't see what the big deal is, directors always work with people they trust, it's not just Burton that does this.
> 
> count how many times Ridley Scott has cast Russell Crowe as the lead actor and Hans Zimmer to do the score... loads of times.
> 
> Tony Scott almost always casts Denzel Washington as the lead in his films, Quentin Tarantino has given Uma Thurman and Samuel L Jackson a few roles, Tom Cruise has appeared in a few Cameron Crowe films as the lead, it's just how things are



exactly. and harrison ford is in, like, every indiana jones movie. what's up with that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2009)

like I said, directors cast people they can trust. once there has been a relationship built and they like working with each other, it's more than likely that they'll do it again.

mind you I don't know why anyone would want to cast Harrison Ford in ANYTHING


----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> mind you I don't know why anyone would want to cast Harrison Ford in ANYTHING



The director of the next idiana jones film: "Idiana jones:Treasure in the retirement home".

God did his last movie suck...


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 25, 2009)

Has anyone seen the posters yet? 
They were posted up on IGN recently they look a little over cgi'd in terms of colour but the Mad Hatter one looks like Jack White in drag!


----------



## damigu (Jul 26, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> like I said, directors cast people they can trust. once there has been a relationship built and they like working with each other, it's more than likely that they'll do it again.
> 
> mind you I don't know why anyone would want to cast Harrison Ford in ANYTHING



it's like the coen brothers almost always casting frances mcdormand and john goodman (and they've re-used a lot of others, too, like m emmet walsh).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 26, 2009)

on Wikipedia they even have graphs showing the casting of various actors in relation to a specific director


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 26, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't see what the big deal is, directors always work with people they trust, it's not just Burton that does this.
> 
> count how many times Ridley Scott has cast Russell Crowe as the lead actor and Hans Zimmer to do the score... loads of times.
> 
> Tony Scott almost always casts Denzel Washington as the lead in his films, Quentin Tarantino has given Uma Thurman and Samuel L Jackson a few roles, Tom Cruise has appeared in a few Cameron Crowe films as the lead, it's just how things are



Agreed  I like how he uses the same people, they have great chemistry with each other and you know its gonna turn out to be a good movie. Its all about who your comfortable working with i guess.


----------

